# Half-Life 2



## Brian G Turner (Nov 20, 2004)

I've not bought a PC game since Operation Flashpoint a few years ago - I'm tempted to reward myself with another one soon. 

I have a heck of a lot of work to set up, so I'm trying to avoid anything too immersive - hence Mediaeval Total War and Rome Total War are out of the running (I'll get those when I'm less busy.  ).

Any comments on Half-Life 2, though?

I never actually played the original Half-Life release, but heard many good things about it. Is the sequel living up to expectations?


----------



## Frost (Nov 20, 2004)

Half Life 2 is fantastic. I spent Thursday night and most of Friday trying to finish it - the graphics are gorgeous, especially the water effects 

Havok physics engine is incredible - icking up circular saw blades and firing them at zombies and watching them slice in half is quite a lot of fun. Worth every penny.

I want Half Life 3 now!


----------



## Leto (Nov 21, 2004)

According to a friend who's into FPS and already bought it, the only problem so far with Half-life 2 is the tricky installation (due to anti-copy protections and/or her impatience to play). Except than that she's in love with the game. Graphics too and atmosphers mosty.


----------



## mac1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Now I am only left with one major choice!

Do I buy it now for the PC, or do I wait for the X-Box version. I prefer to play games on my consoles to be honest, but HL2 might just be too much for the box to handle, decisions, decisions!


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 21, 2004)

I am going to buy an Xbox for Christmas.  Situation resolved!!  Xbox Live...


----------



## Frost (Nov 21, 2004)

Buy the PC version online through Steam. That way you get HL2, Counter Strike Source and Half Life source. All you have to do is download the game, unlock it and start playing!


----------



## mac1 (Nov 22, 2004)

I already own Halflife, Opposing Force, Counter Strike and Blueshift on the PC, so missing out on that isnt really an issue. But I preferred playing Halflife and Blueshift on the Dreamcast, they were very well suited to console gaming, so I am leaning towards wating fot the X-Box version. If its gets released and is a poor conversion ala Morrowind, then I'll look at getting the PC version I think. Plus I am kinda broke now, bought a 700 quid digital SLR on thursday!


----------



## willb (Nov 25, 2004)

The Xbox is essentially a 2 1/2 year old pc moptimised for playing games, so the Xbox version will look less flashy (like the difference between GTA 3 on pc/ps2) I'd imagine, but will probably work real well.


I can't believe anyone would prefer to use a joypad rather than mouse and keyboard for an FPS though .


----------



## willb (Nov 25, 2004)

yes, microsoft are big on their moptimization.


----------



## Hypes (Nov 26, 2004)

Get HL2 on the PC - Xbox is magnificent fun, but it's not up to the task of presenting HL2 in its utter splendor.


----------



## Neon (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm planning to get HL2 for xmas.  But after I get it, I will then need to buy a new computer because my current one is simply too old.  Has anybody heard or bought anything through ibuypower?


----------



## blue_cephalopod (Dec 18, 2004)

Im gonna get it on PC when i get a new gfx card. I think the mouse is much better for fps games. I loved halflife and addons and many brilliant mods so im looking forward to it.

 Bigmacscanlan i think Frost meant u get the new official mods for hl2, counterstrike source is basicly counterstrike on the new engine, I think theres a dod one too.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 17, 2005)

Hrm

Half Life 2 *is* fantastic graphically an in terms of the actualy programming and playability of the game. It plays like the first novel of a series though, so don't expect a feeling of completion. It is very obvious that there is an expansion in the offing.
I enjoyed it but missed the big beasties from HL1, and apart from Ravenholme nothing made me jump and swear.

Doom 3 on the other hand scared the bejeesus out of me, I would definately recommend that game provided you have a fairly powerful PC with surround sound.

I played it in the dark on a 21inch screen with surround sound and had to stop at several points because my nerves couldn't take any more.
At one point my good lady burst into the study and I tried to shoot her with the gun I was using in the game....then realised that perhaps I was becoming a little obsessive 

Just an opinion, I did enjoy both but Doom3 made more of an impact.


----------

